# Gewächshausbau 2013 / 2014



## Echinopsis (21. Apr. 2014)

Guten Morgen Pflanzenfreunde,

wer exotische Pflanzen dauerhaft erfolgreich kultivieren möchte wird irgendwann nicht um ein Gewächshaus herum kommen.
Ich hatte die letzten 5 Jahre auch ein Gewächshaus, allerdings eines der Massenproduktionen die in ebay als Neuware für 250-300 Euro massenweiße verkauft werden mit 4mm "starken" (Händlerangaben) Hohlkammerplatten.

Für den kleinen Geldbeutel und als erste Option ist solch ein Gewächshaus sicher besser wie garnichts, auf Dauer (und gerade bei Unwetter und Stürmen) aber alles andere als solide.
Deswegen war ich schon länger am liebäugeln mit einem anderen Gewächshaus. Gute Gewächshäuser von namhaften Firmen allerdings kosten ein Vermögen und gehen in die tausende. Dabei ist nichtmal das Aluminiumgrundgestell das teuere, sondern die verbauten Stegdoppelplatten, welche qualitativ nicht mit 4mm Platten aus Billighäusern verglichen werden dürfen. Gute Plexiglasplatten sind 16mm stark, die Steigerung für Pflanzenfreunde sind Alltop-Platten, die einen Stegabstand von 64mm statt der üblichen 32mm haben.
Der Vorteil liegt hier klar auf der Hand - bessere UV Übertragung auf die Pflanzen und im Winter weniger Kältebrücken an den Scheiben.

Im Nachfolgenden möchte ich einen solchen Aufbau mal dokumentieren.

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## Echinopsis (21. Apr. 2014)

Ich hatte im Dezember das Glück, ein ca. 4 Jahre altes, gebrauchtes (ca. 10 Quadratmeter großes) Gewächshaus der Firma Krieger in ebay zu kaufen.
Kostenpunkt lag bei ca. 700 Euro, Neupreis bei Krieger hingegen bei ca. 5.500 Euro.
Das sind erstmal die groben Fakten zur Anschaffung.

Im Anhang seht Ihr rückblickend ein paar Bilder vom alten Gewächshaus mit den 4mm Platten, welches auch vom Grundgestell her minderwertig gebaut ist.


----------



## Echinopsis (21. Apr. 2014)

Das Gewächshaus hatte ich im ca. 200km entfernten Kassel abgeholt, abgebaut und auf ein geliehenes Fahrzeug verladen.


----------



## Echinopsis (21. Apr. 2014)

Dann gings richtig los.
Als erstes habe ich Zuleitungen gelegt für Strom und dann ging`s ans Ausheben des Fundaments und das Verschalen. Vor dem Verschalen habe ich bereits Styrodurplatten angebracht und diese mit Edelstahlschrauben mit Beilagschrauben (auch aus Edelstahl, für eine größere Auflagefläche versehen.
Von Innen kam dann später die Betonfüllung, dadurch halten die Styrodurplatten auch dauerhaft, viel besser als mit jedem Kleber den man verwenden könnte.


----------



## Echinopsis (21. Apr. 2014)

Ca. zwei Wochen später (und Ende Dezember 2013).
Das Fundament ist fertig und die Verschalung ist entfernt:


----------



## Echinopsis (21. Apr. 2014)

In den folgenden Tagen und Wochen war dann der Aufbau des Gewächshauses. Zudem habe ich Hängeregale für innen besorgt, sowie automatische Fensteröffner, die je nach Wärme automatisch öffnen, bzw schließen.


----------



## Echinopsis (21. Apr. 2014)

Nun im Frühling erfolgten die letzten Arbeiten.
Um das Styrodur auch dauerhaft vor Umwelteinflüssen, Sonneneinstrahlung etc zu schützen habe ich das Styrodur mit einem Klebeputz verputzt und danach gestrichen.
Auch die Schattierung (Mehl-Wassergemisch) ist bereits auf dem Gewächshausdach, welche die Pflanzen vor Verbrennungen schützt.


----------



## Digicat (21. Apr. 2014)

Servus Daniel

Schaut sehr stabil aus ...

Ist sicher mehr als doppelt so groß, wie das Alte, daß ich ja kannte ?


----------



## Echinopsis (21. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Helmut,

ja, das ist ca. genau doppelt so groß wie das alte!
Und auch sehr stabil 

lG
Daniel


----------



## mitch (21. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Daniel,

saubere Sache


----------



## Echinopsis (21. Apr. 2014)

Danke mitch!


----------



## Geisy (22. Apr. 2014)

Hallo

Auch ich hab über Ostern unser Gewächshaus aufgebaut.
Ob es auch den Stürmen stand hält wird sich noch zeigen.
Ich hab da bis jetzt noch keinerlei Erfahrung.


----------



## Christine (22. Apr. 2014)

Hi Daniel,

gute Arbeit! So hat das bei meiner Schwester auch angefangen. Inzwischen ist sie bei 80m² 

Norbert, das würde mir auch gefallen, siehst schick aus!


----------



## Echinopsis (22. Apr. 2014)

Ui, 80 Quadratmeter. Da züchtet Sie aber keine Tomaten drin, oder?

Norbert, das sieht sehr schön aus. Ich würde mich freuen wenn Du uns über Deine Langzeiterfahrungen später mal berichtest.

lG,
Daniel


----------



## Christine (22. Apr. 2014)

Ne, Daniel, Kaktüllen...


----------



## Echinopsis (22. Apr. 2014)

Ah stimmt, Du hattest das mal erwähnt. Echt interessant. Vielleicht kenne ich sie ja sogar? Die Kakteenszene ist klein.


----------



## Geisy (13. Juni 2014)

Das Gemüse explodiert fast, man kann täglich die Veränderung sehen.
Auch der Salat wächst so gut, das die hälfte für die Koi ist.


----------



## mitch (13. Juni 2014)

Hi Norbert,

na da geht ja was


----------



## mitch (13. Juni 2014)

vielleicht sollte ich auch mal anderes Gemüse anbauen

         mehr ging leider ned ins Gewächshaus ==>


----------

